# Can someone tell me what this is? It had a receptacle cover on it to make it look like it was a receptacle.



## Jdill336 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jdill336 said:


> View attachment 165263
> 
> View attachment 165262


Part number on the inside left?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdill336 (8 mo ago)

Damn. I didn’t think about getting any numbers off it. When I go back I’ll get that info.
It has a whole lense in it. Like some type of remote sensor.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lower wires look like they could be a control connection for an AC thermostat...??


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Some type of older occupancy sensor?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

IR sensor repeater for old style Home Automation. Used to use these (not that particular one) to control home audio, TV, VHS, etc from a single location.

Although I am confident, full disclosure, this is a WAG! LOL

Cheers
John


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Dual 12Vdc out, and a dc input markings on the terminals.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It is an early model motion detector which could be used to ring a doorbell or trip an alarm. It’s probably infrared and there’s typically a mirror or reflector on the opposite wall.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I agree with @LGLS, I think it's an old beam break sensor. The beam is transmitted out the little T window and comes back in the R window. It looks like maybe there's a mirror reflecting the vertical beams down to sensors on a circuit board on the bottom.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Either a photoelectric beam or a Passive Infrared Detector for an alarm system.
Don't remember a single-ended recessed PE beam, so look for a "partner". Of course the other end may have bee removed.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Arrowhead S1920RT-DC photoelectric transmitter. Photoelectric beam motion detector for a burglar alarm system. Late '70s to early '80s vintage. As others have said, there should be a unit directly opposite from it that is the reciever end for it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Reminds me of the old original “electric eye” sensors that would be at a doorway to activate a “bing bong”…


----------

